# two bows, should they have similar cams???



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have an alpha elite with fuel cams at 54 lbs. Not much valley and pretty jumpy. I want to get a new bow for indoors. I was looking at a vantage elite plus with gtx cams. However, I shot a friends the other day and the gtx cams feel completely different than the fuels. They are really smooth on the draw and have a ton of valley. I was wondering if this would hurt me when I switch back and forth between the two.. being that they are so different. Should I just get another bow with fuel cams? I plan on shooting a lower weight, 45-50 lbs on the new bow... so would spirals feel more like a fuel cam than the gtx, especially since the poundage is lower?


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Did you like the GTX's?



buckshot087 said:


> I was wondering if this would hurt me when I switch back and forth between the two


What do you use the AE for?


----------



## buckshot087 (Mar 18, 2010)

I use the AE for 3D. But I just started shooting indoor spots and I'm tired of changing my bow setup every week from indoors to outdoors. So I want a new bow just for indoors. I thought about getting another AE with 50# limbs but would really like a vantage elite plus. I liked the gtx cams but didn't shoot them but a few times. I like shooting a more relaxed cam but at the same time I'm not sure it will help my shot if I go to a weaker cam. I was hoping that spirals on 45 lbs would maybe feel close to fuel cams on 55 lbs. or maybe the gtx cam on 65% let off would be close to a fuel cam. (my friends bow had the 75% mods so I've actually never shot a 65% cam before)


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

buckshot087 said:


> I like shooting a more relaxed cam but at the same time I'm not sure it will help my shot if I go to a weaker cam.


Usually when we like something its because we are shooting better with it. Worried about speed, draw length, anchor issues?



buckshot087 said:


> maybe the gtx cam on 65% let off would be close to a fuel cam.


The best thing about the GTX is the ability to change let-toff easily, draw length too. So if you want to try 65% the GTX would be a good choice.

Really you won't know how swapping between the bows will go until you shoot them both for a while anyway. I always choose what type of bow is best for the type of shooting I will be doing. Matching to one bow can be a real problem since you will never get to try something new that might end up suiting you better. Anyway, the fuel cam won't be around for ever.


----------

